# Ribs



## grabrd (Jun 29, 2011)

When I cook ribs and other meats i like ti fill the smoker up as much as possible and I'm not shure on how to keep them if they don't get eaten in a week or so.  Can they be frozen and if so what is the best way to thaw and reheat them.


----------



## hexlobular (Jun 29, 2011)

I freeze my ribs and pulled pork all the time.  I wrap the ribs in heavy foil and they keep really well.  I put them in the fridge a couple days before I plan to eat them, then heat them up in the oven at 400 degrees to heat them up.  I don't unfoil them until they're hot, so they don't burn or dry out. 

Hope this helps!

-Hex


----------



## grabrd (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll give it a go.   Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Vacuum packing them is the best way for freezing. They will last a year vacuum packed in the freezer. You can just re heat in the vacuum bag in the micro or boiling water.


----------



## hexlobular (Jun 30, 2011)

SmokinAl is right; this is probably the best way, especially long-term. 

I can hardly sleep at night knowing there are ribs waiting for me in the freezer, though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 


SmokinAl said:


> Vacuum packing them is the best way for freezing. They will last a year vacuum packed in the freezer. You can just re heat in the vacuum bag in the micro or boiling water.


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Vacuum packing them is the best way for freezing. They will last a year vacuum packed in the freezer. You can just re heat in the vacuum bag in the micro or boiling water.




 Agree. We vacuum seal alot of our smoked foods.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep


----------



## mrbillst (Jul 23, 2011)

When vacum sealed and frozen, can you reat in a microwave as-is, or do you need to pop holes in the bag first?


----------



## alelover (Jul 23, 2011)

I would do the boil in a bag thing myself.


----------



## carpetride (Jul 23, 2011)

We use a rice steamer to reheat ribs. Does a real nice job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

I vacuum pack anything that doesn't get eaten in 3 days.

Then I thaw & Nuke most at a later date, except things like Prime Rib get a quick hot grilling to reheat.

I don't have to be fancy reheating, because Mrs Bear doesn't eat leftovers after the second night.

I don't mind---I get a whole lot of Prime Rib that way----She quits when there's still a few pounds left !!!!!!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jul 26, 2011)

Large pot, bring to a boil, drop in vacuum sealed ribs, turn off burner and leave ribs sit in the water.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^^^squib has a good deal or use the oven.The Microwave does something to it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but is better than wasting that precious grub.

With my bunch,I have to sneak in a smoke if I want leftovers.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 27, 2011)

I just froze 4 racks of Ribs and 6 pounds of pork, I will serve them in a steamer pan for dinner down the shore.

Here's what I would do when I don't have to worry about time for a party;

Remove Ribs and pork from freezer to refrigerator 1-2 days before,

Setup the steamer pan with 2 quarts boiling water

Place ribs/pork in steamer pan 3 or 4 hours before guest arrive (removed from bag of course)

place lid on top.

Light sterno's.

Here's what I would do when I don't have to worry about time and on vacation;

Remove Ribs and pork from freezer to refrigerator 1-2 days before,

Place the steamer pan with 2 quarts water directly on 2 burners on the stove.

Place ribs/pork in steamer pan 3 or 4 hours before dinner (removed from bag of course)

cover in foil and place lid on top.

Turn off 1 burner and turn the other one way way down.

If using on stove top be careful with the heat I usually use sternos but don't want to cart a ton of stuff down the shore.

My earlier post is what I do when time is an issue, or just want to heat some ribs for dinner.

And I agree with oldschoolbbq, STAY away from the microwave.

And what my daughter does;

Take directly out of refrigerator and eat cold, hell I bet she would eat 'em frozen!

Next weeks dinner


----------



## countryboy-q (Mar 4, 2014)

Keep this in mind.


----------

